# my 1st 4 lane!



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

similar to the 2 lane i posted previously,on the home track gallery expanded to 4 lanes.unfortunately i couldn't find any 15"curves,but we shall see what i can find,eh?
























just going to add a few more 6 or 9" straights to flesh it out.i probably will need to go 5x14 eventually to fit turn borders but here it is for now


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good newbie!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like it's lots of fun to drive. Nice mix of features. Cool!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

the flow is really good.just wish i could rack down some 15"curves so i could have better sweepers.i posted the two lane on the ht members track gallery along with some vids.thanks guys for the kind responses,i am really havin fun now i have a decent table space to work with.:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks like you have Tyco track. If so, here are some 15in curves.

http://www.scaleauto.com/mattel/track.htm

http://badlhby.com/index.php?cPath=64_77

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Go to the Track tab and scroll down to the bottom of the page.

Cheers.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Very Nice


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the links,russ!i will go with it as is for now,but extend the straights a bit once i have more 15" straights.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*vids!*

heres a couple vids,just running laps in the shade after work...enjoy!just clic the pics fer video
]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet layout. There is just something so soothing about hearing the sound of a slot cruising. Like a freaking symphony!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys!i was pretty stoked to run each lane.picked up a couple more original power tracks today,so i am a go for indie power to each lane.i am looking for a power supply,but have a reeeeeeal tight budget,so it's wall warts fer now.itlll be running 16 vdc perlane,w/LL powerpacks,as they fit the tyco track.LL comtrollers fer now,but i am thinking of wiring in a resistor to a couple to tame them a bit.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> i am thinking of wiring in a resistor to a couple to tame them a bit.


Neil - The track looks great...I wish I had enough room for that long of a layout.

In lieu of a resistor, check out the diode based volage regulator:

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/cheap_and_easy_adjustable.htm

If you have rudimentry soldering skills, you can put these together pretty easy...here's my finished product



I bought the diodes and switches from eBay:

50 Diodes for $0.99 & free shipping!
http://cgi.ebay.com/50PCS-1N4001-IN...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1414c2bf

5 Switches for $9.99 & free shipping!
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-One-Pole-12-P...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3f3a26e

These give you about 10V of adjustment. Combined with my 13.8V Transformer...I can set the voltage low enough to keep the car from deslotting.

Sure it's more than a 10 ohm 10W resistor ($1.99 for 2 at Radio Shack), but it gives you adjustability and it's much cheaper than a rheostat.

Bob B.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just took down my 1/32 scale track and have an 18.8 volt 4.5 amp Supply if your interested. It's not adjustable but these are supplies my local hobby shop has made for us. I believe I paid 79 for it. Let me know if your interested. 

Thanks and again, great layout you have there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the ideas guys.i will probably run 4 LL 16 vdc wall warts for now,and i have some 12 volt transformers aswell,to down it a bit for the kids.gotta get better controllers,too....i know a guy in town who sells parmas for about $30 CAD,but thats a bit too much money for me for now.cost is a big issue with this build,as i am trying to do it as cheap as possible...


----------

